# Gun and Pawn store on the Mcdonough Square



## onfhunter1 (May 10, 2012)

Just wanted to see if anybody else has had the same problem that i did i bought a couple of rifles there and had them order me some scope rings and base mounts i paid over a hundred dollars for them  to only found out that 3 months after i order them they were not there and when i went to ask all the guy said was i don't know what's going on with them so when ask to get my money back they got all up tight about it


----------



## WGSNewnan (May 11, 2012)

my solution - MidwayUSA.com.


----------



## golffreak (May 17, 2012)

It's crazy what a quality set of rings and bases cost.


----------



## mattech (May 20, 2012)

not going to get into details and bad mouth them here, but if its the same owner that owned it when it was the pawn shop about 7 years ago. I will say that you could never pay me enough money to step foot in there again.


----------



## bamaboy (May 20, 2012)

Midway Usa, midsouthshooters, On the square gun and pawn are way expensive and I have had nothing but trouble out of them the two times I went in and they will never get any of my business and I live very very close.I heard they were under new owners and management but looks like nothing has changed.


----------



## Silver Mallard (May 21, 2012)

I was in there a few days ago and it looks to be the same owners. I second the suggestion for Midway USA!


----------



## biggdogg (May 21, 2012)

don't know about the ownership situation, but it's mostly the same crotchety gun snobs working there. no one in that place is what i would call a people person. i live in ola and drive right by them on my way to stockbridge to go to ed's.


----------



## bamaboy (May 21, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> don't know about the ownership situation, but it's mostly the same crotchety gun snobs working there. no one in that place is what i would call a people person. i live in ola and drive right by them on my way to stockbridge to go to ed's.



AMEN! If I shopped outside of internet for gun parts I would do the same...... drive right by that place.


----------



## ylhatch (May 21, 2012)

onfhunter1 said:


> Just wanted to see if anybody else has had the same problem that i did i bought a couple of rifles there and had them order me some scope rings and base mounts i paid over a hundred dollars for them  to only found out that 3 months after i order them they were not there and when i went to ask all the guy said was i don't know what's going on with them so when ask to get my money back they got all up tight about it



here's the real problem,it's been three months and you let them get up tight with you


----------



## GSUwhiskers (Jun 14, 2012)

I really wish I had read this thread before I dropped my gun off there... Hopefully all goes well though.


----------

